
Fort Lauderdale Hack and Tell - Sat, Feb 5, 7-8:30pm - apgwoz
http://ftlhackandtell.eventbrite.com/
======
apgwoz
This is the first event I'm aware of labelling itself Hack and Tell outside of
New York City! I'm all for it, and hope it's a success!

